# F1 etc?



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

does anyone have any advice on what i could expect the differences to be between an F1 hybrid and an F2 in regards to looks,temperament and such like it? hope you understand what i mean, im not very good at putting things into words 

what i suppose i mean is is there much difference? lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clear answer form JoJo as usual...

Temperament - No 
Coat - Yes 
Beauty - No 


I like all generations and I am lucky enough to own one F1 and two F2's. 

It is said that you get the grandfather effect from F2 meaning some pups may favour the grandparents looks. I have seen F1 and F2 litters with differing coats, regarding colours and texture which is the exciting thing about cockapoos.... I like that fact of viewing a cockapoo parent but that is just my opinion... so I would prefer to buy F2 or maybe lucky enough one day to own a F3  

Don't rule out any generation ... they are all fab xxxx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you so much JoJo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope that makes sense, you will get loads of differing advice and please take it all ... but just go and see the puppies for yourself.

Oakley F2 looks the spit of his F1 Cockapoo dad, beautiful full curls, lean body (maybe more poodle), lively character... good fun dog and defo all cockapoo.

My F1 looks a brilliant mix looks like mum, light wavy curls, rounder body (maybe more Cocker), gentle lady like character.... a sweetheart to be around and defo all Cockapoo.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

lol Awww they all sound yummy

and your secrets safe with me ive loved and adored all our past dogs, but i admit ive got a special place in my heart for a certain pooch


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for showing me these beautiful examples(aw that 1st pup!:love-eyes: )

i have a better idea what to look for now, but i'll still keep my options open


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I breed f2s and always explain to my new puppy owners that in an f2 litter there is always one,occasionally 2 pups that will resemble the cocker,these pups will moult and i think its only fair to explain this because many new cockapoo owners have asthma,my daughter does and when she was younger ouldve reacted to one of these pup.However by 4-6 weeks old the cocker type pups in an f2 litter are clearly obvious compared to the rest of the litter( the cockapoo type pups like fallons and jojos) There are some f2 breeders who dont tell new puppy owners and ive seen adverts with what is obviously the throwback pup being sold as non moulting and ....will be curly coated when older....makes me so angry.If buying an f2 puppy ask to see all the pups from 4 weeks onwards and pick a puppy with a thick wavy or curly coat with a hairy face( the throwback pups have smooth cocker noses with no moustache like the cockapoo type pups).Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

With an F2 litter do you always get a throwback pup? A friend of mine recently bred her first f2 litter and by the time the pups were 6 weeks old, the pups were all so similar it was hard to distinguish a throwback. They were all very 'cockapoo' much like fallons picture.

J


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have seen F2 litters which are all very cockapoo.. so the answer would be no, but I have seen F1 litters with one very spaniel looking cockapoo, so in all honesty I think it can happen in any litter


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have had 5 f2 litters so far,all have had a spaniel type pup,one litter had 2.A breeder i know in america had an f2 litter with no throwbacks but with regards to the genetic side of things there is meant to be at least one.x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

very interesting reading your replies, thank you.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

F1 is the most stable and gives what is considered the most consistent result along with the most Hybrid Vigour.

F1b; F2; F2b; F3 etc etc gets less and less stable - and as such are prone to "The Granddad Effect" - though this is not a given and some litters can be all the same - the more extreme litters can result in a pup looking "Cockapoo" a pup looking "Poodle" and a pup looking "Cocker" all from the same litter - no one can breed to a consistent result after F1. And to be totally honest no one can confirm what a litter will end up looking like unless they have mated that specific pairing 2 or 3 times to compare and log the end results.

There is an increasing number of F1b; F2 etc etc Cockapoos being bred and therefor the gene pool is increasing - though you would need to go back through an F3's bloodlines in detail to see is there is any common ancestry - it is possible and the continued desire to proceed down this F1+ route in my own mind would / could ultimately end up with genetic "issues" as much as genetic "marvels" !!!

To me - and I fully accept it is my own personal thought (but hey - is it not why threads like this get commented on ?) - that those going this route may ultimately end up with the same issues the Kennel Club have experienced with Pedigree dogs !!!!!!!

We have established that a "Breed Standard" would be nigh on impossible to achieve with Cockapoo - unless each variation took on it's own "Class" - such as if you only did American Show Cocker to Toy Poodle - you could in effect set a recognisable "type" as You could with a Working Cocker / Miniature Poodle "Type" - THOUGH this opens up another issue with your resultant Cockapoos from each of the two "types" mentioned here get crossed and you have a whole new vein opened up.

100% of people who come to us - mention their interest is for F1 only.
They come here to view our dogs and our set-up - having seen what we produce (on our website) and can see the consistent results we achieve.
Comments made in person and comments read on this forum show clearly that not all breeders are open about their dogs - and all too often the phrase "I wish I knew then what I know now" comes up.

It is totally a case of "Buyer Beware" when searching for Your perfect Cockapoo - as the variables are getting increasingly endless.

Before the "fence sitters" jump in:
An American Show Cocker Spaniel crossed with a Toy Poodle WILL RESULT IN A DIFFERENT COCKAPOO than:
An English Show Cocker Spaniel crossed with a Toy Poodle WHICH WILL ALSO RESULT IN A DIFFERENT DOG to:
A Working Cocker Spaniel crossed with a Miniature Poodle WHICH WOULD ALSO RESULT IN A DIFFERENT DOG when: the parents were swapped over.

Those that don't breed should go visit those that do - as not everything is always as it is written in books - words on pages don't always give you an end result - people breeding should be able to show you end results. 

By all means do research though more should be by foot as opposed to by finger ! - by car as opposed to by mouse ! - visit a breeder don't just "click" on them !

Stephen xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

The breeder i got pyper from breeds f4s,every single puppy she has ever had have been perfect cockapoo type.yes i do agree there are throwbacks in f 2 litters possibly occasionally f3s but its actually the opposite and the chances of throwbacks become less the higher up the cross f3 f4 etc.Ive studied muti gen cockapoos for years and having made friends with several american breeders breeding up to f5 none of them get throwbacks after f3,most getting none at all in f3


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

I was wondering how the breeders of the forum feel about F1b cockapoo's? I have personally met one that looked exactly like my F1 cockapoo but with a tighter curl to its coat and it had a lovely personality. Very similar to my Ruby in size and shape. A friend of mine who breeds F1 cockapoo's has also bred F1b and has also found that they were as popular with buyers if not slightly more popular with people who were worried about allergies and what not. 
The whole genetics thing really facinates and confusses me at the same time!
J


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

With an f1 b then you lose the true cockapoo with the pup being 3/4 poodle 1/4 cocker,but i can understand someone with allergies wanting to make sure the pup had a totally non moulting coat


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

im finding all these replies very interesting but im not sure what a F1b is?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

fallon said:


> My f2


Sarah I absolutely love this pup - what a gorgeous colour


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> im finding all these replies very interesting but im not sure what a F1b is?


The 'b' just stands for breeding back. It doesn't matter which F generation you have F1, F2, F3, F4 etc if you breed one of these back to either a poodle or a cocker you then add the 'b'.

Julia x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> The 'b' just stands for breeding back. It doesn't matter which F generation you have F1, F2, F3, F4 etc if you breed one of these back to either a poodle or a cocker you then add the 'b'.
> 
> Julia x


 thanks very much for clarifying, i get it now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> im finding all these replies very interesting but im not sure what a F1b is?


Hi Jenny 

A F1b is where one parent is a F1 (first generation Cockapoo) and the other parent is one of teh pure breeds ie (Cocker Spaniel or Poodle)... B is for bred back .. ie bred back to one pure breed ...

This may help with some of your research ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/cockapoos/breed-information/

xxx


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> A F1b is where one parent is a F1 (first generation Cockapoo) and the other parent is one of teh pure breeds ie (Cocker Spaniel or Poodle)... B is for bred back .. ie bred back to one pure breed ...
> 
> ...


thank you this is great x



fallon said:


> As a show breeder this is what i think Just as it would be a necessity when producing purebreds a reputable cockapoo breeder should cautiously select the type of dog they breed to deter health problems unwanted temperaments coat colors fur texture etc. A dogs ancestry can play a huge role in his mental and physical development. Therefore, you dont want to mix just any female and male together. Careful selection is vital to guarantee when breeders go further then first Generation You will want someone who has experience with hybrids because they need to understand how to properly choose a dog for their program to achieve the best outcome. You don’t want to conduct dealings with anyone who places the value of money over the value of a healthy happy animal.


and this is how i feel aswell, i think breeders should have some aim when they breed, so do you find that good cockapoo breeders know the ancestry of their dogs? and is it usual for new owners to get the pedigree for their puppy?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> Every breed was a cross at some point! and breeding is far more then having a litter of cute puppies. I have people come to me about breeding rotties To my sire I have turned so many people away. There is no point breeding crap sorry for my wording! But breeders need to breed the best. People call them mutts etc it gets me mad as they could and will be a future breed.so let's do it right and make a stand for what we breed. let's be the best, we don't need the Kc we need good standards and good breeders who are passionate about the cockapoo.



I totally agree that breeders need to take full responsibility for breeding the best - Puppy Farms and BYB need to be squeezed out of the market place but that is as much as a public awareness issue as it's a social blight issue - but not everyone looking for a Cockapoo does this degree of info sourcing. My other concern that exists even now is the amount of people who sit at home with their little Flossy sat on their lap and then decide to plug it into the next Poodle to pass the front door - not knowing nor caring about anything other than having a litter can = £. You then have a wave of breeders who have produced a "b" variant (and even F2) and sold the pups off without informing the customer that you can get "throw-backs' so 6 months down the line they have a dog that is not exactly what they had set out looking for (more Poodly or Cocky...so to speak).

I totally agree that breeding (whether Pedigree or Crosses) should be done with the same degree of ethics; research into blood-lines; documentation and importantly the relevant health tests - but personally find it difficult to see how a "Breed Standard" can be implemented for "Cockapoo" - though I am aware that the Australian Miniature Ladradoodle has done exactly that.

As far as I understand it - it takes more than 60 generations to begin to see a recognisable "breed" for example Coton De Tulear was recognised only 2 years ago. The difficulty is getting enough breeders onboard who will breed with integrity from the start. AND openly work with each other (perhaps through an organisation) - as you would need to use the largest gene-pool possible. 

Stephen xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate the term PLUG IN ! to breeders on this forum how many sires do you have in ratio to females ?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I totally agree that breeders need to take full responsibility for breeding the best - Puppy Farms and BYB need to be squeezed out of the market place but that is as much as a public awareness issue as it's a social blight issue - but not everyone looking for a Cockapoo does this degree of info sourcing. My other concern that exists even now is the amount of people who sit at home with their little Flossy sat on their lap and then decide to plug it into the next Poodle to pass the front door - not knowing nor caring about anything other than having a litter can = £. You then have a wave of breeders who have produced a "b" variant (and even F2) and sold the pups off without informing the customer that you can get "throw-backs' so 6 months down the line they have a dog that is not exactly what they had set out looking for (more Poodly or Cocky...so to speak).
> 
> I totally agree that breeding (whether Pedigree or Crosses) should be done with the same degree of ethics; research into blood-lines; documentation and importantly the relevant health tests - but personally find it difficult to see how a "Breed Standard" can be implemented for "Cockapoo" - though I am aware that the Australian Miniature Ladradoodle has done exactly that.
> 
> ...


i know someone who adopted someones unwanted pet cocker and they are now looking for a poodle to breed her with how unethical is that? poor dog, dumped by its 1st owner only to be exploited by its new one

about the coton de tulear its a very old breed so maybe not the best example lol, and the breed club in the UK was actually recognised by the KC in 2001, Cotons must be pretty well established over here because they've been moved from the import register to the breed register now


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> i know someone who adopted someones unwanted pet cocker and they are now looking for a poodle to breed her with how unethical is that? poor dog, dumped by its 1st owner only to be exploited by its new one
> 
> about the coton de tulear its a very old breed so maybe not the best example lol, and the breed club in the UK was actually recognised by the KC in 2001, Cotons must be pretty well established over here because they've been moved from the import register to the breed register now


Oh no poor girl  does the previous owner know/care that she is going to be bred with?

Shame she wasn't spayed before going to new home.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Oh no poor girl  does the previous owner know/care that she is going to be bred with?
> 
> Shame she wasn't spayed before going to new home.


i dont think they'd be bothered by the sound of it, they just wanted shut of her, the poor dog looks like a lost soul to me, i think shes pining for her old owner, how can people betray their dogs like that?

i totally agree, if the old owner cared anything about her to prevent this from happening, they should have had her spayed


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> i dont think they'd be bothered by the sound of it, they just wanted shut of her, the poor dog looks like a lost soul to me, i think shes pining for her old owner, how can people betray their dogs like that?
> 
> i totally agree, if the old owner cared anything about her to prevent this from happening, they should have had her spayed


So do you know the new owners?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> So do you know the new owners?


oh yes she lives in the same village as i do, i use to work with her she knows my opinion on the matter, but that wont stop her going ahead.

i certainly wont be buying my puppy from her.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> oh yes she lives in the same village as i do, i use to work with her she knows my opinion on the matter, but that wont stop her going ahead.
> 
> i certainly wont be buying my puppy from her.


You can only advise people of both the responsibility of breeding, let alone the dangers- but sadly many won't want to listen.

Poor girl is probably all confused and wanting her old mummy and now this


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> about the coton de tulear its a very old breed so maybe not the best example lol, and the breed club in the UK was actually recognised by the KC in 2001, Cotons must be pretty well established over here because they've been moved from the import register to the breed register now


Yes that's the point.....that it takes a very long time to get a type of dog registered as a breed in it own right. It needs to have many generations in order for the breed to 'breed true' where two adults will produce predictably similar offspring in type.......way way past any of the F's. 

I'm totally agreeing with ethical, responsible breeding without question. My only question has been given the huge variety of Cockapoos at present, and the apparent love of all those variables by their owners...how, and who is going to set the type? 

As to create a breed it would need co-operation of a large number of (all classes) of good breeders to do so under some sort of directive, in order to create a large enough gene pool to select from without in-breeding or line-breeding.

Julia x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I think a data base would be a good starting point. As I think it would be good to have some traceability. Especially when some studs are being used a lot and some then go on to breed their pet cockapoos which could be a close relation.

I personally wouldn't want Cockapoos to be a breed- that's why I went for a crossbreed in the first place as I like the diversity.

I do agree however that "guidelines" would be a good idea so that there are certain standards used across the board but more to deal with "ethical" breeding and selecting dogs from the best breeding stock available and taking into consideration temperament so not solely based on looks.

A UK cockapoo club would be good too and you could all work together and help stamp out the bad breeders and promote good breeding practices etc...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a jandaz data base from 13 years ago i no were every cockapoo i have sold goes and in a post i asked what males, breeders have as i feel that only a couple of males with 17 females is not enogh i have 20 girls and 10 stud dogs so i am confident the right male goes to the right female it is not a plug in process ???


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes that's the point.....that it takes a very long time to get a type of dog registered as a breed in it own right. It needs to have many generations in order for the breed to 'breed true' where two adults will produce predictably similar offspring in type.......way way past any of the F's.
> 
> I'm totally agreeing with ethical, responsible breeding without question. My only question has been given the huge variety of Cockapoos at present, and the apparent love of all those variables by their owners...how, and who is going to set the type?
> 
> ...


sorry if im being a bit picky lol, and i do understand where you are coming from about breeds breeding true to type, but the Coton isnt a good example because the breed was already recognised in other countries before they were imported to the UK, when they were imported over here the and KC criteria was met they were allowed on to the Import Register and in only 5 years the breed was transferred to the Breed Register


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> i have a jandaz data base from 13 years ago i no were every cockapoo i have sold goes and in a post i asked what males, breeders have as i feel that only a couple of males with 17 females is not enogh i have 20 girls and 10 stud dogs so i am confident the right male goes to the right female it is not a plug in process ???


I'm not as old as you Janice, so I've only got at 4 year old full data base of all pups born and who they were sold to. I agree, it would be a good starting point for all breeders to do. 

It's OK hunee, we understand that whatever Jukee Doodles does will be wrong in your eyes, we get it  ......yes JD have 17 bitches and 2 stud poodles at the moment....it's great that you are not doing the plug in process, good on you. 

Julia x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> sorry if im being a bit picky lol, and i do understand where you are coming from about breeds breeding true to type, but the Coton isnt a good example because the breed was already recognised in other countries before they were imported to the UK, when they were imported over here the and KC criteria was met they were allowed on to the Import Register and in only 5 years the breed was transferred to the Breed Register


Granted, it may not have been the best example......but you get the point. J x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I'm not as old as you Janice, so I've only got at 4 year old full data base of all pups born and who they were sold to. I agree, it would be a good starting point for all breeders to do.
> 
> It's OK hunee, we understand that whatever Jukee Doodles does will be wrong in your eyes, we get it  ......yes JD have 17 bitches and 2 stud poodles at the moment....it's great that you are not doing the plug in process, good on you.
> 
> Julia x





Jukee Doodles said:


> Granted, it may not have been the best example......but you get the point. J x


Using the same dogs over and over again is just putting the same genes out there, so do you do some sort of contract to guard against new owners potentially breeding your dogs offspring? im presuming good breeders will do a contact anyway to protect pups

yes i do get your point but as im always trying to learn i'd be very interested read your source on it taking over 60 generations to see a recognisable breed, thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

fallon said:


> We are on the age thing lol I'm younger then you and mums older then you!!! But we all love cockapoos and that's the main thing. Xxxxxxx
> QUOTE
> It's OK hunee, we understand that whatever Jukee Doodles does will be wrong in your eyes
> They are your words JD. your pups look great let's all work for the cockapoo. to protect them best we can and breeding the best we can. Xx


older and far more experienced !!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> older and far more experienced !!!!


I concede......you've been breeding longer, you've got all the types and you've got a lot more dogs than me.  J xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Doodlebug I understand your thoughts about flooding the gene pool. The reality is that most people just want to buy a Cockapoo to own as a pet and have no intention or interest in breeding. This is reflected in this thread that of some 4051 members on this site only six of us have added to it and Ali' just to say how gorgeous Fallon's puppy is. (which I agree with).

J x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Doodlebug I understand your thoughts about flooding the gene pool. The reality is that most people just want to buy a Cockapoo to own as a pet and have no intention or interest in breeding. This is reflected in this thread that of some 4051 members on this site only six of us have added to it and Ali' just to say how gorgeous Fallon's puppy is. (which I agree with).
> 
> J x


Yes I agree most just want to have a cockapoo as a pet ( thank god) but you do get people wanting to breed their pets and I have seen posts on this forum with people asking about it. 

There are 4051 members but don't think there are that many active members though. I was looking at the member list the other day and so many have joined and have never ever posted, hardly ever post or haven't posted for ages.

I wonder out of curiosity how many "active" members there are i.e ones who post at least once a week?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Doodlebug I understand your thoughts about flooding the gene pool. The reality is that most people just want to buy a Cockapoo to own as a pet and have no intention or interest in breeding. This is reflected in this thread that of some 4051 members on this site only six of us have added to it and Ali' just to say how gorgeous Fallon's puppy is. (which I agree with).
> 
> J x


you only have to look at the ad sites to see how many people are breeding their pets , even if you vet out your puppies new owners thoroughly (as im sure you do) its really not enough imo, people are very good at saying what you want to hear when they want something badly enough, hence why all the good breeders i know do puppy contracts and put breeding endorsments on their pups kc registrations, because unfortunatly many pups DO fall into the wrong hands, its the breeders responsibility to do the best they can to protect them. You even state concerns about people breeding their pets....



Jukee Doodles said:


> . My other concern that exists even now is the amount of people who sit at home with their little Flossy sat on their lap and then decide to plug it into the next Poodle to pass the front door


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had 4 strangers 3 of whom have stopped me in the street to ask whether I would consider breeding with Beau as they love how gorgeous she looks and they would love a puppy like her!!! I have told them to join this site and get all the proper info as there are some great professionals ie Jukees and Jandaz plus a lot of smaller hobby breeders etc who would be more than happy to let them view their puppies and that to ask someone in the street to breed their pet wasn't the correct way especially before understanding or even knowing the breed. I did find it a compliment that they liked her that much though! I am having Beau speyed when she is 6 months as have no interest in breeding plus with my 17 year old daughter I stand absolutely no chance of being able to sell the pups as she would want to keep all of them


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I have had 4 strangers 3 of whom have stopped me in the street to ask whether I would consider breeding with Beau as they love how gorgeous she looks and they would love a puppy like her!!! I have told them to join this site and get all the proper info as there are some great professionals ie Jukees and Jandaz plus a lot of smaller hobby breeders etc who would be more than happy to let them view their puppies and that to ask someone in the street to breed their pet wasn't the correct way especially before understanding or even knowing the breed. I did find it a compliment that they liked her that much though! I am having Beau speyed when she is 6 months as have no interest in breeding plus with my 17 year old daughter I stand absolutely no chance of being able to sell the pups as she would want to keep all of them


if only all owners were like you are, but the sad fact is many arnt.

I am all for spaying its the best thing for a bitches health But not if shes very young so please do plenty of research before you go ahead, a fair few people now believe early spaying increases the chances of a dog developing serious health conditions later on.

On the negative side, spaying female dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
• increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• causes urinary “spay incontinence” in 4-20% of female dogs
• increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
• increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs spayed before puberty
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> if only all owners were like you are, but the sad fact is many arnt.
> 
> I am all for spaying its the best thing for a bitches health But not if shes very young so please do plenty of research before you go ahead, a fair few people now believe early spaying increases the chances of a dog developing serious health conditions later on.
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny

Thank you for all the information and I will look into it more thoroughly before making a final decision. I had been told that if Beau was speyed before her first season then she would have a reduced risk of mammary cancer so this is why I had thought that around 6 months was the right thing to do.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Thank you for all the information and I will look into it more thoroughly before making a final decision. I had been told that if Beau was speyed before her first season then she would have a reduced risk of mammary cancer so this is why I had thought that around 6 months was the right thing to do.


Thats okay, i hope it all goes well for Beau whatever you decide


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali,
We had Holly spayed at 6 months as we had Bayley about as well!! We would have loved puppies but would never have wanted to part with them, so before we had an 'accident' we got Holly and Bayley neutered at 6 months before her first season as advised by two different vets. So they can safely play to their hearts content


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You get so much conflicting info it's enough to send you crazy at times.

I had Milly spayed 3 months after her first season as I wanted to ensure that she was fully developed.

The best advice I would give anyone is to gather as much info as you can from the internet/vets and other owners and that way you can make an informed choice based on the info provided.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Hi Ali,
> We had Holly spayed at 6 months as we had Bayley about as well!! We would have loved puppies but would never have wanted to part with them, so before we had an 'accident' we got Holly and Bayley neutered at 6 months before her first season as advised by two different vets. So they can safely play to their hearts content


Hello and thank you. I have read loads and it is all so confusing. Our previous vet said after the first season which is what we did with our Cavvie and now our new vet has said he prefers pre-season as research has shown that they are less likely to suffer from some forms of cancer!! I then spoke to our vets's nurse who said that there is such a slight risk of cancer if we went for the pre-season it was entirely up to me and I should do loads of research and then go with my instinct!!! I have a problem deciding what to eat, drink, wear etc without having to make what is a very important decision regarding our lovely Beau!!!


----------

